# boot auflösung

## toroneos

Hi,

ich weiss für einige ist simpel, aber ich stehe vor einem Problem. Ich möchte gerne so einfach wie möglich die Auflösung der Bootconsole auf 1024x768 zu bringen. Von mir aus kann auch ein Tux auf dem Bootscreen mit sein. 

Ich brauche keinen besonderen Hintergrund oder irgendwas anderes aufwendiges. Ich möchte einfache eine zuverlässige Lösung haben, die auf jedem Rechner funktioniert. Meine Versuche aus Foren, Wikis etc. sind leider gescheitert. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand behilflich sein?

----------

## cryptosteve

Was hast Du denn bislang probiert? 

Welchen Bootmanager verwendest Du? Bei Grub reicht der Zusatz

```
video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap
```

 in der 'kernel-Zeile'. Die Werte mußt Du natürlich für Dich anpassen.

Oder haben wir uns jetzt komplett missverstanden?

----------

## TheCurse

Kannst du hier nachlesen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Framebuffer ist das Stichwort.

----------

## toroneos

Vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten. In der Tat lag es an der falschen Kerneloption.

Nun wird ja via Vesa-tng eine Frequenz übergeben, wird diese aber auf anderen Monitoren automatisch angepasst?

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, natürlich wird die nicht angepaßt, denn Du übergibst ja genau vordefinierte Werte. Ich kenne allerdings keine andere Lösung, weil ich immer nur mit einem Monitor arbeite. Sorry.

----------

## musv

 *toroneos wrote:*   

> Nun wird ja via Vesa-tng eine Frequenz übergeben, wird diese aber auf anderen Monitoren automatisch angepasst?

 

Das was du möchtest, würde schon fast in Richtung Dualhead-Monitor-Unterstützung für die Framebufferkonsole gehen. Ich glaub, du erwartest das etwas zuviel von Framebuffer. Zu beachten wäre da nicht nur die Frequenz sondern auch die Auflösung. Im X sind mehrere Monitore kein Problem. Aber auf der Konsole wird sowas meines Wissens nach nach nicht unterstützt.

Ich würde sagen, du mußt Dich bei der Konfiguration im Dualbetrieb auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der beiden Monitore beschränken. Am einfachsten wär's, wenn du Dir einfach 2 identische Monitore anschaffst.

----------

## musv

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Nein, natürlich wird die nicht angepaßt, denn Du übergibst ja genau vordefinierte Werte.

 

http://users.telenet.be/geertu/Linux/fbdev/

Man kann auch nachträglich noch die Framebufferkonfiguration ändern. Ich hatte mal versucht einen Festfrequenzmonitor auf der Konsole gängig zu kriegen. Im X kein Problem, im Framebuffer hab ich's trotz viel Frickelei nicht hinbekommen.

----------

## toroneos

Ja musv, Du hast schon Recht, man sollte nicht zu viel erwarten. Trotzdem hätte ich noch eine weitere Frage bezüglich der Console. Bei Untätigkeit wird nach einiger Zeit der Bildschirm schwarz, kann man das irgendwo kontrollieren?

----------

## McEnroe

setterm -blank 0

Damit es für immer so bleibt:

setterm -blank 0 >> /etc/issue

----------

